# An error message for my 2.5yr old Laptop HDD-Do I need to worry??



## swiftshashi (Dec 9, 2013)

It all started with this


And the tests I ran to confirm-


However,it showed no damaged blocks-


What should I conclude from this?? Is there any need to worry?Should I take a backup and get the drive replaced by HP(my lappy has a 4 yr comprehensive warranty)??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

keep an eye on the raw values/data of reallocated sectors count & if it keep increasing then time to replace hdd.the unknown attribute is of no concern.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Phenomenal (Dec 9, 2013)

If you love your data and if it's worth more than the cost of the disk then back it up first then replace your current drive with a new one.
Keep the data backed up on an external disk.
Spend the money,it's definitely worth it for now.
My HDD was going to fail and I am glad I detected it before time.
Good luck


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 10, 2013)

Phenomenal said:


> If you love your data and if it's worth more than the cost of the disk then back it up first then replace your current drive with a new one.
> Keep the data backed up on an external disk.
> *Spend the money,it's definitely worth it for now.*
> My HDD was going to fail and I am glad I detected it before time.
> Good luck



Thanks a lot,but I'll have it covered by HP within warranty ....But do you really think I need to call for a replacement??I've already taken a backup and am noticing the raw values,and they've been constant for quite some time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2013)

if backup is there then no need to worry as long as value stays same.also taking backup of your critical work in a separate media is always recommended irrespective of the health of hdd.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## vgr (Dec 13, 2013)

My laptop smells like something is burning when I play games these days! I'm not sure if it's the plastic or any of the parts inside!
It first happened last week when I was playing saints row 4.... I thought it there was something cooking in the house close to mine so I didn't bother much.... but then I took a whiff after playing and realized that it was coming from the laptop!@#!$#!#%!#$%!$%!
 A few posts on other forums said using compressed air could help... I haven't been able to find it here in Kochi so yea any suggestions on how to fix this?? I really don't want to let go of this one...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 13, 2013)

vgr said:


> My laptop smells like something is burning when I play games these days! I'm not sure if it's the plastic or any of the parts inside!
> It first happened last week when I was playing saints row 4.... I thought it there was something cooking in the house close to mine so I didn't bother much.... but then I took a whiff after playing and realized that it was coming from the laptop!@#!$#!#%!#$%!$%!
> A few posts on other forums said using compressed air could help... I haven't been able to find it here in Kochi so yea any suggestions on how to fix this?? I really don't want to let go of this one...



Please post a new thread on your query.


----------



## vgr (Dec 13, 2013)

ah crap... i thought this was in the dv6 thread... sorry man


----------

